# Stonehenge Festival 2012!!!



## Nigel (May 31, 2012)

*What's It All About Then!!!!?*
*Apparentely Aniversary Of Wally Hope.*
*http://www.efestivals.co.uk/festivals/stonehenge/2012/*


----------



## sim667 (May 31, 2012)

Because this is the perfect section to put it in.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 6, 2012)

The story of Wally Hope.


----------



## xes (Jun 6, 2012)

thought there was supposed to be some month long thing going on? Or did that not quite go ahead as planned?


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 7, 2012)

does that mean we all have to go back, do bad acid and listen hawkwind and the subhumans? can i get a sicknote?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone know what is going on with this?


----------



## xes (Jun 12, 2012)

you might be better off asking in the thread in the festival forum


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Anyone know what is going on with this?


 
There will be some men dressed a druids, and lots of students who think they're living the alternative dream. They will queue for hours to get in in cars, pay to park, get mercilessly searched for drugs and excess booze, sit in the shitting rain, marvel at the fact there's lots of cyclists turning up, then they will go home.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 12, 2012)

There are certainly rumours of a full on festival this year.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 12, 2012)

maybe its gonna be part of the nostalgia circuit for ageing hippy/punks. crass are going to do a reunion and there will be a dead kennedys karaoke!


----------



## audiotech (Jun 15, 2012)

Crass have recently posted this elsewhere for the lols:


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> There are certainly rumours of a full on festival this year.


 
It's getting a bit late in the day just for rumours.


----------



## xes (Jun 15, 2012)

just a wee bit. But there was a website, and there still is the remnance of a facebook thing. I'm not on facebook so I can't do the suggested stuff on that link so i don't know if it's on somewhere in some woods out of sight or if it was just an idea which was floated.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 15, 2012)

As I said on the other thread, there's a handful of people at Stonehenge at the moment who have been there since the beginning of the month. They intend to take a site closer to the Solstice for a festival. It will happen if enough people turn up.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 15, 2012)

A secret operation, this like?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 15, 2012)

Posted 5 hours ago by a mate on facebook 





> part of drove posse from henge now parked at the sanctuary near avebury as the police served a sect 63 again.we heading back to drove by early eve,noisemakers are movin but would need more peeps amassing if they were goin to take a site head to the stonehenge drove n the sanctuary (a361between marlboro and devizes) to join the solstice partyposse x


----------



## Nigel (Jun 21, 2012)

How did it go?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...014F1460B620ABAA2238014F1460B620ABAA2&first=0


----------

